# INTP 8w9 tri: 854 here



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello, been lurking for awhile and finally decided to join. Hello, everyone! :ninja:


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Gaiten and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Gaiten. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## Eset (Jun 7, 2016)

@Gaiten

Hello friendly INTP.


----------



## Bear987 (May 13, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Messenian (Jan 22, 2017)

Hello there!:mellow:


----------



## luki10 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hellooo


----------



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

Hello, nice to meet you


----------



## Fennel (Jan 11, 2017)

Hello and welcome! :kitteh:

How's PerC so far?


----------



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

Good, thanks for asking. Been reading over a few things here and there as I've been since before I signed up


----------



## Glitter Polska (Feb 5, 2017)

Welcome. I've never heard of an INTP 8. I hope you post in the INTP forums, because I'd be interested to know how the 8 assertiveness displays itself in an INTP.


----------



## Sava Saevus (Feb 14, 2015)

Welcome to the nutshack.

I mean, PerC.


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

E8 is an exceedingly rare type for INTPs, as is the 854 tritype in general. Welcome to PerC, you special snowflake!


----------



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

I don't have the assertiveness of the eight but I do have the aggression of one. The nasty temper and "unhealthy" side of the eight fits me well. Also, I don't feel as though I have a lot in common with typical INTPs, however, my tritype describes me far better than my MBTI, or at least what people have written about the 854 so far.


----------



## Gaiten (Feb 18, 2017)

Thanks to the last post, I can now be "accompanied" by a skeleton [/signature] wherever and whenever you see my blathering.


----------

